# Finnex 24/7 LED w/ automated Dawn/dusk and FX settings (First impressions)



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

*Buy here:*
http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Planted-Automated-Aquarium-Controller/dp/B00U0HMX1C

Well I got my 20" yesterday, still waiting on the 30" which was actually ordered about 2 weeks earlier then the 20". I will try to do a vid of both over a 30 cube vivarium if no one beats me to it, to see how well 2 work together in the 24/7 mode. 

I'll post the other review vids (*ALL THANKS/CREDIT TO THEM*) for you to evaluate since at the moment I don't have anything new to offer in video over what they already have....










This is a time lapse of full cycle showing par at 7.5inches from light...





This is the demo mode, so the transitions are much faster then they typically would be during a day of normal use.







*My impressions so far...*
*This is what the Sat + should have been.* :hihi:

For the price to power to feature ratio you get this is a good deal...
I'm going to talk about some things I would like to see different, but basically it is all very minor and I really love the light. Enough that now I'd like to have them on all my vivariums.

The colored dawn/dusk effects are short enough and change gradually enough I don't think they will screw with the frogs in my opinion. My red glacts are kinda shy and one or 2 actually came out and foraged in the dawn mode while I was messing with the viv. The night time dim blue moon light is so dim I think it will be fine for frogs.

The overall color temp in full sun looks to be around 7000K, and looks nice for vivarium use. The wattage is higher then sat+'s of similar size so I think for most standard vivs 10-55gal that aren't to deep front to back 1 of these 24/7's will do. For a 75gal or other deep front to back tanks like possibly a 40b 2 may be needed, but a 40b is shallow enough you might get away with 1. Par at peak times hit's around 60 at 24" so that should be enough for most viv plants, especially if you place em smart. 

I will probably by a 2nd or 3rd to fully light my 30cube but considering the light is only 17 watts and I have run like 90watts of cfl over that tank before; I'm impressed with just how well the 1 20" 24/7 lights that tank. There is a large stump in the middle that blocks light from the back light or light right above the stump so you really have to light the front of that viv heavily to get enough light down to the pond and low area in front of the stump, but not cook everything on the top of the stump. I may just have a 3rd light on a timer kick in once 2 24/7's ramp into full sun. I think that won't be to noticeable a jolt and will take care of that hard to light area in front of the stump. If it wasn't for the stump position in that vivarium and the multi section lid that forces me to put the lights in certain spots, I think two 24/7 20"s would be enough to light that vivarium, or similar sized aquarium. Might need 3 if you were going for a high tech aquarium, but my guess is 2 would actually suffice in most cases. 1 would probably be enough for a low tech tank.

For those that think the colored dawn/dusk might be gimmicky, I personally think it adds a new dimension to viewing the aquarium or vivarium. I really like it, and while actual things in real life aren't often all lit up redish, orangish, or purplish at certain times of day; this still invokes the same "feel" IMO of those times of day, even if not 100% realistic. I would urge people that initially don't like it to try it for a couple days or week and see if they get used to it. Way better IMHO then just a normal dawn/dusk ramp up/down or lights shutting off at night on a timer.

Basically it just makes the tank/viv more interesting at any given time of day.

My feeling is with the low cost, automated dawn dusk, extra features and more wattage then the original sat+'s, and getting more wattage out of 2 finnex 24/7's then you will with 1 E-series or Sat+ PRO this light fills a unique niche, and could find a useful place in many setups, but for many people one will be all they need to do everything they want.

Setting 2 finnex 24/7s up with one coming on 15-60min after the other is going to work pretty nicely and end up being a popular option, I think. 

Or if using it with a pro/E series; time it so that the pro or e series comes on after the 24/7 has it's dawn running for awhile, so they ramp into full day together. Make it so the E or Pro will get their first, but the finnex will still color the light red a bit until it hits full sun, so it should give a more natural progression when working together (in theory) and ramp the E or pro down before the dusk kicks in, or mid way through it to extend the higher light period and shorten the overall transition into dusk...

I love the colored dawn/dusk and the moon light not being to bright when it is on it's lowest setting, so dim in fact that I think having 2 lights both on the 24/7's lowest moon light still won't be to bright for most people's tastes.

Feels like the overall ramping period is a bit to long, with not enough full blast sun... maybe shorten dawn/dusk by 30min to an hour on each end.

I feel like at 6pm I should be getting much more light then I am. Maybe not full sun, but I wan't it closer. Then maybe make 730 the 6pm color, and go from there.

The 9pm setting seems very bright, and seems similar to the preset moonlight setting... which happens is brighter then the cloudy day pre-set??? I think I know what they were going for here, and I'm not sure if I want it brighter at that time or dimmer... I think maybe I just want the transition into full dusk/dark to be faster there and not linger so long on that level that 9pm is set for.

Now the *actual late night blue moonlight intensity is nearly perfect* being so dim, but the earlier 9pm or preset intensity seems to high: like cut it by half and then work into the the very dim moon light, or just transition through to that dim moon light faster. I tried the light on the lowest green and blue settings together and that made an interesting option for 9pm, or perhaps as part of an evening storm mode, giving an impression of those really horrible storms where the clouds actually seem to turn greenish colored.

I didn't didn't notice the cloudy day preset changing colors much to simiulate clouds. Having a few colors fading in and out periodically would have made that a more useful pre-set. 

The storm mode is cool, but I don't quite get why the light goes totally dark, then lightning strikes then stays on cloudy day, goes off again, lightning, and back to cloudy day. It works ok like that, but I would rather have the constant low level cloudy day on while the lightning is striking. I guess it is to simulate being momentarily blinded by the lightning or something?

*A night time storm mode that does the very dim blue moonlight then white and/or purple lightning flashes would be a nice additional mode.*

Basically the only cons I see are the preset modes could be a bit better/useful, and I'd like to see the higher light period extend later into the day then it currently does, then run through the dusk program a bit faster, ending at the dim blue moon light.


I think if you run 2 of these together, especially off set by say 20-60 minutes that will actually take care of most of what I'd like to see be different. I don't know if finnex intentionally tuned these so that they would work best in pairs, but the way it is set up; it looks to me like the times you want dim will still be dim enough, and the times you want brighter will be close to what you'd like to see at that time. The midnight moonlight setting might be the one place where it is just to bright with 2 lights, but when one transitions into the dim blue it should take the edge off the other, and then when both hit dim blue that should still be sufficiently dim for most people (I think).

Other comments...

The sensor cord is needed, but would be nice if it actually retracted into the housing like a tape measure, or you could at least stuff it in there. But the length makes the light flexible for all types of setups, so only a minor gripe. People who need it will love that they got that extra length. 

*Overall I think I understand the kinda Day-night transition the designers were trying to emulate... I've seen those days, and I think they did a pretty good job of pulling it off, even including a short period of reddish/purple light that you see sometime just before it gets dark.*

Oh while I wasn't impressed with the presets, like cloudy day or the overly bright preset moonlight. If you ran 2 of these lights and put one on demo mode, I think it would simulate moving cloud cover pretty nicely, you'd just want to shut if off before night time so you weren't periodically blasting the tank with a few minutes of full sun. Running one on Demo, while you used the storm function on the other light would probably be pretty cool. When my 2nd light gets here I'll try to get a vid of using it in these ways.

*Final verdict:* *WINNER*
For what I want to do the only things other then the finnex 24/7 that are affordable and can pull it off are the sat+ PRO and E-series... but i can buy 2 finnex 24/7's for pretty much the same price as of one of those and get more wattage and most if not all the same functionality. I would be disappointed that I lost the colored dawn/dusk if I had to use just a sat pro or e-series alone on a tank for some reason. 

Zero reason for most people to buy a normal Sat+ now in my opinion, and fewer reasons for many others to pony up the cash for an e-series or sat+ PRO... This light hits a sweet spot, and I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Well I just woke up from a nap and not only did I know about what time it was thanks to the vivarium light, the color of the light wasn't to far off from the color of the sky at 8:50pm


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Mattinmd, the plantedtank/ YouTube user who made the 3rd vid (time lapse with par), gave me permission to link to a graph he made of dawn/dusk cycle...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Related threads...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ures-finnex-current-ecoxotic-aquaticlife.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/168890-dendro-daves-vivarium-tech-finds.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...um-storm-weather-fx-idea-resource-thread.html


----------



## Christopher Cunningham (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello sir, I just ordered a 36 inch of this model and I'm just wondering how you think it would hold up on a 36 x 18 x 36 ET, unit? I also have a 36 inch zoomed LED/UVB that I can Pair it up with if necessary


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

You are unlikely to have enough light in a 36 inch tall vivarium, add that second light and see how it goes.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Dendro Dave said:


> Well I just woke up from a nap and not only did I know about what time it was thanks to the vivarium light, the color of the light wasn't to far off from the color of the sky at 8:50pm


Can you show how it looks on your vivarium?


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

Christopher Cunningham said:


> Hello sir, I just ordered a 36 inch of this model and I'm just wondering how you think it would hold up on a 36 x 18 x 36 ET, unit? I also have a 36 inch zoomed LED/UVB that I can Pair it up with if necessary


I'm using 36" Finnex Planted+, Ray2 (7K) and Stingray fixtures on my 36X18X36 Exo.

I'd fully expect you to need to add a second fixture to bring up the light levels in the lower portion of the tank. This is of course entirely dependent on what you are keeping in the tank, but just a single fixture is a bit dim towards to bottom of the tank and a second considerably improves the light levels.

In fact, I'm close to grabbing another lower wattage stingray unit an hanging them vertically to solve the light penetration issues w/ these tanks.

I really really really wish the tanks came in a 30" tall format rather than 36".


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Just snagged a 48" to try out on one level of one of my racks.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm with you on that 48 inch, I will be placing an order hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Can you guys post pics of how it looks on your vivariums? ive only seen pictures of them on aquariums and would like to see how they look on vivs.


----------



## Ignimbrite (Jun 28, 2014)

I just got my 30" in and I agree with Ed. This is a pretty sweet light and is exactly what the satellite plus should have been. Nice detailed review!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I wish I can post pics of my new ligh however, Damn Amazon did not deliver on schedule and now I have to wait until Tuesday.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Christopher Cunningham said:


> Hello sir, I just ordered a 36 inch of this model and I'm just wondering how you think it would hold up on a 36 x 18 x 36 ET, unit? I also have a 36 inch zoomed LED/UVB that I can Pair it up with if necessary


Sorry guys haven't been around much to keep up with my own threads. I'd say Pub is right, you'll probably want a bit more light then one 24/7 on a tank that tall. 

I had a 30" that I put on top of my 30gal cube along with the 18" and I thought that was nice except the early moonlight was a bit brighter then I liked, but when it switched to the blue moonlight was fine. So basically there was about 3 hours at night the tank was a little brighter then I'd like, but small price to pay for what I get the rest of the day.



Toxic said:


> Can you show how it looks on your vivarium?


i've been meaning to take a vid, but the area around the tank is a mess and I'm lazy. Also some of the new plants I added to spruce up the viv didn't take so I wanna pretty it up a bit, and I had a problem with the 36" so I have to return it, and the tank and FX look better on that cube when it is running 2 24/7's

...I'll get around to it eventually though


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Happy with mine so far. Going to say I'll probably want 2 over 3 29 gallon verts. Not much punch at depth in tanks that tall but should be sufficient for 24" tall and below. Time will tell. I love the very low profile. Very easy to conceal on a rack, takes up virtually no space and has very negligible heat output.

I've yet to start playing with any of the custom stuff.


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a 24" on an 18" and, aesthetically, I've been incredibly happy with it. I have it next to a tank with a Sat plus pro and it kind of ruined their whole "dawn/dusk" thing for me in comparison.

I think it lacks a little bit on punch as far as PARS levels go, so some of my plants appear to be reaching a bit for the light, but I have mourning geckos in there, so I'm fine with that.

I think if I were to use them on something where I wanted more low growing plants I'd probably throw something else on there too.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are some pics at different times of the day to give you an idea, how tha viv looks like with finnex 24/7


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Bought one of these and liked it so much, I got 2 more. Each one lights 2 - 18x18x24 exoterra and 1 20 vert. I set this along the back, where the plants grow up higher, and the front of each viv is lit with a single 13 watt jungle dawn. I personally really like the light that this gives. The jungle dawns are only on for a peak 8 hr photoperiod, with the Finnex covering a full 12.

I haven't played with it yet, but I'd really like to customize it to have a slow ramp up to full power and then back down but be completely off at night. The "Thunderstorm" feature is fun to show off but otherwise gimmicky.


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

I added a Planted Plus 24/7 to my D. leucomelas viv after having success with one on my planted tank. 

One unexpected bonus is that my frogs are out more in the evening. As soon as the light takes on the blue evening tone, the frogs are out like clockwork and climbing all over the viv. I have even taken to feeding them at "dusk"...


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

I have played around with lighting schemes in the past, they are fun. I'm convinced that these modes are for the frog owner's entertainment and are of no benefit to the frogs. Of course, I don't think it hurts either.


----------



## obsoccerplaya (Jun 16, 2013)

Any idea how well this would light a 44 Pentagon? The tank is 30 inch at its widest in the middle with a depth of 24. 

How does the light sit on the tank? It looks like it clips on, so would it require some modification since the tank forms a triangle where I would place the light? 

Since I'm doing a cork mosaic I'm thinking I should get a 30 inch finnex set in the middle with maybe a small exo fixture with a jd across the back. Thoughts? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

I'd assume that you'd end up using a 24" that'd end up sitting on the glass top (on the provided legs for better cooling) that's sitting diagonally corner to corner (and a little bit in from each corner, ideally it come pretty close the corners of the fixture lining up with the edges of the tank). Or maybe a pair of 20"-ers centered on top

And if you decided that you needed more light add another shorter unit immediately behind or in front of it.

At least that's how I'd approach trying to light a corner tank.

The planted+ series (non-remote) also come in shorter 12" and 16" lengths which may work out better if you decided to increase the lighting


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

obsoccerplaya said:


> Any idea how well this would light a 44 Pentagon? The tank is 30 inch at its widest in the middle with a depth of 24.
> 
> How does the light sit on the tank? It looks like it clips on, so would it require some modification since the tank forms a triangle where I would place the light?
> 
> ...


Edit...
It occurred to me after writing the novel below that in your special case an ecoxotic E series or sat+ PRO (not a reg sat or sat+, u want the pro for automation), would probably be the best single light solution to lighting that tank, but you give up the colored dawn/dusk, and just get dim white ramping to bright white or vise versa. If you can fit two 24/7's of different sizes on that tank, that would be my personal preference for a compromise between cost effectiveness and Radness  (See below for other options)...

Well one 18" lights my 30cube reasonably well down to the floor which is 18-20 inches. The problem is the tank is 20" from front to back, and there is a.huge/high piece of wood that would be to close to light if I put light in center. I put my 30" over it, so that it was kinda like having 2 18" 24/7' on there since there was so.much over hang with the 30". That worked really well...

You say your tank is 24" deep, and I think you mean top to bottom? ...but deep is it from front to back? If it is only 12-18" deep front to back, 1 30" mounted center would probably be enough Intensity and coverage for most plants/people. 

If you wanna be really cool and tbere is room for an 18" 24/7 I found that worked well on my cube. The one downside was I think the early night moon setting is to bright, so with 2 24/7's this is a bit worse especially on smaller/shallower tanks, a better but more expensive option is to add a 12"-18" ecoxotic e series (They make a 12" that would be really handy to have on hex tanks).

Those 2 lights allow you to set a longer bright photoperiod, that has a faster ramp IP/down which is my other complaint with the 24/7. I don't feel like it ramps through the dawn/dusk mode fast enough, only giving you about 6 hours of true daylight viewing, but paired with an exocotic E-series or sat+ PRO you'd get the best of both worlds and more Fx settjngs/and combo fix to play with. So you set your E or PRO to come on a few minutes after the 24/7 begins its red/orange colored sunrise so that you get brigbter viewing earlier in day,but still get a color tented dawn/dusk.

I would probably set the E or PRO to ramp down about half way through the 24/7's dusk mode. One thing I liked doing with the 24/7's on my cube was to set one 24/7 on "demo" mode when i was in the room so it ran through the entire cycle every 5-10 minutes, which was like having a cloud cover fx, because the cloud setting on the 24/7 is just a very dim daylight, similar to the early night moon setting. The late night dim blueoon setting is about perfect IMO, and even with two 24/7's running it o. One tank, I didn't feel like it was to bright.

Another option is to make a DIy fixture that runs on a tc420 led progammable dimmer, or get cheap strip lights and certain models of beams work lights and run them on a currentusa ramp timer, or the generic version a "sunsetter" pro. If you check out my FX lighting threads you will find more info on those options.

But to finally  answer your question: if that pent is only 12-16, maybe 18 inches from front to back, especially since the ends probably taper to a point (it is a pent right, and not a hex?)... Then One 30" 24/7 would probably work, especially if you don't try to grow high light plants down low, or want a lush moss carpet (many mosses actually need fairly bright light,but what would still qualify as shade outside. Our eyes adjust and make.our vivs seem bright as outdoor shade, but usually they aren't)

The cheap/easy thing to do is just run another light or two on a timer (or timers) during the peak of the photoperiod like Doug is, and like I am since that 30" looked retarded hanging off the edges of my cube., With 2 dimmer lights set at slightly different times you can stagger their off/on so that they don't ruin the 24/7's smoother transition as bad. But really unless you happen to be standing there when they go on/off it isn't that big a deal.

The light has clear risers on each end with screws to clamp. It doesn't really sit right on a 30gal oceanic cube, so I just set it in top glass. But if your pent is only 30" wide then ya it will be akward having a 30" light on it. Light will spill out spotlighting the floor and lighting up the area outside the tank more. What most people do with a Hex or Pent is get a fixture that fits in the space before the glass makes its angles. So you might have roughly 20-24" of rectangular space to put a light on a 30" inch wide hex or pent style tank. But on larger pent/hex tanks other is usually enough space to set some kind fixture on front and/or back to get good coverage a d adequate intensity for your needs. The question is how much are you willing to spend or DIY effort Willing to make to have best version of a dawn/dusk effect that and maybe some extra fx/ combo fix on your setup.


----------



## obsoccerplaya (Jun 16, 2013)

Awesome, thanks a ton Dave and chin monster! 

You are correct on the depth, I misspoke and the 24" would be the height. I just measured the depth from the corner to the opposing glass panel and it is about 21".

I might look into DIY options as you mentioned, I just haven't ever messed around with custom lighting so I'm a bit apprehensive to take that on.

Based on your revised recommendations I took another look and I can comfortably fit a 24" 24/7 in the center and if i pull it closer to the front of the tank a few inches then I can probably fit a 16" in the back third of the tank. Having those two together would fit the cost effectiveness and radness 😁

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

obsoccerplaya said:


> Awesome, thanks a ton Dave and chin monster!
> 
> You are correct on the depth, I misspoke and the 24" would be the height. I just measured the depth from the corner to the opposing glass panel and it is about 21".
> 
> ...


If you do raise the light with with included parts, or make your own risors (lil pieces of wood or foam at the ends will.work) then you might get enough coverage from one light, and depending on plant choice/placement enough intensity. Alternately there is about an inch of material on each side of the actual LEDs under the light, so if you had a shorter fixture, you could raise one an inch or more and then slide the other one underneath in front or behind it without blocking to much of the light from either gaining a little more area to fit both lights in the available area on top of tank. 

You could add material to the sides front to block light spill from both lights, especially the one that is raised highest. Just try not to cover the top of the fixtures with anything to insulating since that is where mose of the heat escapes, (but these fixtures run pretty cool since they are on a program that doesn't use their max power all day long).


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Dave, would you please elaborate?









😜


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ecichlid said:


> Dave, would you please elaborate?
> 
> &#55357;&#56860;


Well since you asked: *This one time in band camp...*


----------



## JDizzle186 (Sep 14, 2015)

What would u guys recommend for the exo terra 24x18x36? 
I'M in the supply gathering stage for my build and was thinking of using these coming from a planted tank background.i have built a 125g before and it was awesome, since torn down and converted back to a planted tank but wanted another one and decided to go alittle smaller.


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

You'll most likely end up using at least (2) of the 24" fixtures depending on what kinds of plants end up including in the build. 

The issue is the 36" height of the tank, single unit is going to leave you a bit too dim down in the depths of the tank.

Were I to build my 36X16X36 over again I'd most likely use a 36X18X24 instead (unless I got stoopid n hacked apart a big one to shorten it to 30" -which is actually rather doable). Even in a 24" height one I imagine that you'd still end up using a pair of fixtures


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jan 2, 2014)

A friend of mine told me about these lights. This thread told they are worthwhile.

I picked up a pair of 24" for a future terrarium (it'll be a 24x18x24H), and for a short time had them over an 18" wide Exo-terra (18x18x24H). They actually fit nicely, even if they overreached by a good number of inches on either side. It gave me a good idea of how bright they'd be on the bottom at 24" away.

Very glad I went with a pair for the future tank.

My pair of Exo-terra 18x18x24H now each have a single 20" Finnex, supplemented by either two FirstRays orchid lights, or two JungleDawn 9w, respectively. The Finnex gets to give a beautiful looking spectrum all day, and the other LEDs provide a super bright daytime. Depending on what goes into the future tank, I may end up just having the pair of Finnex and no supplemental lighting.

I also like having 3 spare remotes, in case the first one fails for some (operator error) reason.


----------



## Tekman (Sep 6, 2015)

I think I'm leaning towards this for an 18x18x24. It appears as the 20" is the smallest they have for this particular model. Does anyone already have this 20" size on one of their Exo terra 18x18x14 viv's? How does it attach? Any issues and are you happy with it?

Thanks,

-Bob


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jan 2, 2014)

Tekman said:


> I think I'm leaning towards this for an 18x18x24. It appears as the 20" is the smallest they have for this particular model. Does anyone already have this 20" size on one of their Exo terra 18x18x14 viv's? How does it attach? Any issues and are you happy with it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Bob


I have two of the 20" models, one on each of two Exo-terra 18x18x24. The distance between the two farthest LEDs is only 15", but the spread covers the whole area. I use the standard hood for a First-rays orchid light at 7000K and a 9w Jungle Dawn at 6500K, and those are on their own timers. The Finnex is on the 24/7 setting, so it gives light around the clock.

Here's some pictures, to show how it sits:









These plastic clips are quite sturdy, and can be shimmied past the housing to fit many lengths under the 20". I'm sure they can even be fit in backwards.









You'd be able to use the plastic props like I have and clip them to the rim, or sit these on the glass like little feet. The whole unit is too wide for it to sit properly on the top on its own.

Very little heat from it, and though I've only had them for a few weeks, I really like them. I plan to use these in many future builds as well. 


Sorry for the hijack, and I hope this helps.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

No hijack, that was good info and why we are here 


The included legs do not fit my oceanic cube rim well at all, so my light is right on the glass. Runs so cool and it is the top of fixture that gets warmest I think, so I don't for see a problem if someone needs to do that like me.

I also plan to use these for many vivs if possible.


----------



## ulyssis (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm using 2 T8 7000K lights to light up my tanks on each shelf. I have multiple tanks, on each shelf, at no more than 48" in width altogether.

Is there any advantage to switching over to the Finnex 24/7 planted LEDs? I really like the lights and the cool color changes, but it costs me roughly $30 to light a shelf using T8s as opposed to $300+ for this Finnex.

Talk me off this expensive ledge.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

ulyssis said:


> I'm using 2 T8 7000K lights to light up my tanks on each shelf. I have multiple tanks, on each shelf, at no more than 48" in width altogether.
> 
> Is there any advantage to switching over to the Finnex 24/7 planted LEDs? I really like the lights and the cool color changes, but it costs me roughly $30 to light a shelf using T8s as opposed to $300+ for this Finnex.
> 
> Talk me off this expensive ledge.


The Finnex 24/7s would give you the FX. The plug n play, gradual color changes throughout the day and moonlight for night-viewing are awesome. I love mine but consider them supplemental lights. Keep in mind if you have taller tanks with thick foliage/overhanging backgrounds because the penetration of this specific LED is not great. If you have shallow tanks or plants that don't have high lighting requirements this light would work. If you're getting by with T8s you should be fine but it really depends on your specific set-up.

Check amazon.com for the 24/7s. They have had 'lighting' deals recently and I got my 36'' for less than $100. Even at the regular amazon.com price they aren't too bad at all considering the next step up would be a Current Pro for almost twice the price.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ulyssis said:


> I'm using 2 T8 7000K lights to light up my tanks on each shelf. I have multiple tanks, on each shelf, at no more than 48" in width altogether.
> 
> Is there any advantage to switching over to the Finnex 24/7 planted LEDs? I really like the lights and the cool color changes, but it costs me roughly $30 to light a shelf using T8s as opposed to $300+ for this Finnex.
> 
> Talk me off this expensive ledge.


You may save money in electricity costs, and bulb replacement. You said $300, so I'm guessing you were thinking about 2 48" 24/7's ...you could do one and time your other light to come on during the finnex's peak time. It wouldn't be quite as.smooth a dawn/dusk transition, but unless standing there when lights kicked on/off wouldn't be to disruptive IMO.


----------



## ulyssis (Aug 12, 2015)

Dendro Dave said:


> You may save money in electricity costs, and bulb replacement. You said $300, so I'm guessing you were thinking about 2 48" 24/7's ...you could do one and time your other light to come on during the finnex's peak time. It wouldn't be quite as.smooth a dawn/dusk transition, but unless standing there when lights kicked on/off wouldn't be to disruptive IMO.



Yeah. 300 cause I'm in canada using Amazon.ca. Lowest price for a 48 is $300 odd dollars.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

...well shit. Move? lol but yeah the finnex 24/7 is a great price (at least in the US) for all its bells and whistles.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ulyssis said:


> Yeah. 300 cause I'm in canada using Amazon.ca. Lowest price for a 48 is $300 odd dollars.


Ouch... If you could get an ecoxotic e series or sat+ *PRO* for around the same price I'd do that instead. They are from a larger company so maybe easier to find at reasonable cost. Or have someone in the US ship you a finnex... I love the finnex, but that's to much $$$ IMO.


----------



## ulyssis (Aug 12, 2015)

Dendro Dave said:


> Ouch... If you could get an ecoxotic e series or sat+ *PRO* for around the same price I'd do that instead. They are from a larger company so maybe easier to find at reasonable cost. Or have someone in the US ship you a finnex... I love the finnex, but that's to much $$$ IMO.



You think that's expensive? Mistking sells a jungle hobbies 48 led for $850. 😬


----------



## AbeV (Jul 12, 2015)

Great thread!

I've been banging my head against the wall for the past two weeks trying to figure lighting out for an Exo 18x18x24. I'm leaning heavily towards the planted + 24/7 after reading through the replies.

BUT.....

With that said, if I had to choose between the 
1. Finnex 24/7, 
2. Current Sat+(not pro) 
3. Beamswork w/ a Sunsetter or Current ramp timer pro combo

Out of the three, which would be the best option?

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

AbeV said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I've been banging my head against the wall for the past two weeks trying to figure lighting out for an Exo 18x18x24. I'm leaning heavily towards the planted + 24/7 after reading through the replies.
> 
> ...


BEST option is subjective. It really depends on your set-up and plants' light requirements. I will list the pros and cons of each.

1. Great light, built in 24/7 cycle, night viewing. Broms and high light plants need to be in the top of your tank with this light. Be careful not to shadow the bottom of your tank.

2. Don't have any experience with this fixture. Seems like you would still need a ramp timer and the colors won't change unless you play with the remote each time. 

3. Most powerful light for your money. Perfect if you have lots of light loving plants. No color change effects or night viewing. A regular current ramp timer would work fine.


----------



## AbeV (Jul 12, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> BEST option is subjective. It really depends on your set-up and plants' light requirements. I will list the pros and cons of each.
> 
> 1. Great light, built in 24/7 cycle, night viewing. Broms and high light plants need to be in the top of your tank with this light. Be careful not to shadow the bottom of your tank.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. The good news is that I'm currently in the middle of building the tank, so I can customize it to the light fixture if needed. I really like the idea of the "set it, and forget it" type of fixture like the Finnex. 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

USD & CAD have a sizable gap right now which is why these lights are so much pricier in Canada for the most part. Then duties etc. since none are manufactured in the USA save for a few.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

AbeV said:


> Thanks for the reply. The good news is that I'm currently in the middle of building the tank, so I can customize it to the light fixture if needed. I really like the idea of the "set it, and forget it" type of fixture like the Finnex.
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


Frogtim summed it up pretty well I think. At this point unless someone gives it to you or is extremely cheap where u r compared to finnex or beamswork, I wouldn't bother with a sat+ unless it was the pro.

Beamswork won't have the colored dawn/dusk, or automated moonlight, but with a ramp timer you can get a dawn/dusk effect, and you should be able to plug a short strip of blue LEDs into the other channel to get an automated moonlight with the dual or pro ramp from current USA or the sunsetter. Plus you aren't stuck with finnex's hard coded photoperiod and long ramp up/down times... but finnex is the most plug and play and should be plenty bright enough unless you have demanding plants/moss on the floor.

The best as far as most light and fx for the money would probably be the beamswork/ramp timer combo, but I'm lazy and happy enough with my 24/7 that I'd just probably slap one of those on it and call it "done", if there isn't much price difference


----------



## AbeV (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, its greatly appreciated!

I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the 24/7, and ordered the 20" about an hour ago. It sounds like I'll be pretty happy with it.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------

